# Maximum chuck RPM - how much danger?



## Byrney (Feb 4, 2008)

How seriously should maximum chuck RPM figures be taken? For example, if I spin my Vicmarc VM120 (max quoted speed 2500rpm) at the top speed of my lathe (3200 rpm), is it likely to explode and kill me, or is Vicmarc being very conservative with its specifications? Does anyone know of a chuck failing due to high rpm? What are the actual risks of running a chuck faster than it says on the label?

I don't see why a 5" woodturning chuck would have as low a limit as 2500rpm. If you look at specs for 5" engineering chucks, they're generally good to 5000rpm and beyond. Manufacturers obviously intend even their bigger chucks to be used for very small workpieces because they supply the appropriate jaws - so why would they make the chuck unable to withstand the high speeds necessary for turning 1" stock and smaller?


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Personally I never turn that fast. I have used my vicmarc100 at 3000 to turn some small parts but I usually even turn these at 2000 or less. I think the maximum speed would only be a problem if you were turning objects the size that the 120 would handle. Smaller stuff wouldn't be a problem but I would contact Vicmarc. Their customer service has always been great when I had a question.


----------



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

Yes, it will blow apart and kill everything within 10 miles except gray squirrels, which can survive anything.


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

*max chuck rpm*

I have never heard of a chuck blowing apart,but then thats not to say it hasn't happened.My BIG concern at that spead would be the piece flyin off and klunkin me in my pretty face.

Ken


----------

